# Audio Impressions releases a new brass library



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 7, 2011)

Audio Impressions Announces 
Brillanti Philharmonic and Early Brass to be released May 16, 2011

*INNOVATIONS* 
*Sounds amazing:*
• 54 Brass instruments recorded in London at Phoenix Studio (192 kHz and 24-bit depth).
• Royer 121, RCA 44 spot mics, and Neumann M-50 room mics were used exclusively.
• It is shipped at 48 kHz, 24-bit depth, making it perfect for film work.
• Within the brass plug-in, you can allocate notes between players as more notes are added instead of doubling up the same samples thanks to our DVZ patent.
• Impressive pattern generator allowing double tongue and other articulations on the fly.
• Includes unique antique and baroque instruments (Ophicleide, Sackbut, Serpent, and more)

*Incredibly easy to install and to use*
• Mac and PC compatible, Brillianti Philarmonic and Early Brass can be used in the studio, as a plug-in on your sequencer, or live in a stand-alone mode.
• All instruments, styles and articulations load at once. No need to spend hours creating templates.
• You can change sounds on-the-fly by controlling the GUI as you play. Instead of being limited to whatever samples you've preloaded, our DVZ patent allows you to modify the sound as you play; go from legato through marcato with a single controller. You can use any combination of touch screen, keyswitch, and key velocity control or write in the cc changes by hand on your sequencer.
• With our patented SPACE process, there is no complex panning, bussing or routing in your mixer or DAW, and you can place each brass instrument anywhere in the virtual room.
• Multi-instrument choices per player: easily translates to scores.

*Streamlined approach*
• Uses only five MIDI tracks but all 54 instruments can also have their own MIDI tracks if needed.
• Share files easily: e-mail five MIDI tracks and the small DVZ session file to anyone in the world and it's instantly playable - regardless of their sequencer!


*54 INSTRUMENTS * 
*47 Philharmonic Brass:*
4 Bb Trumpets (Mutes: Strait, Harmon, Plunger, Cup, Bucket, Solotone)
2 Eb Trumpets
1 Cornet
2 Fluglehorns
8 Brass French Horns
8 Nickel French Horns
4 Alto Tuben
4 Tenor Tuben
4 Tenor Trombones (Mutes: Strait, Harmon, Plunger, Cup, Bucket, Solotone)
2 Bass trumpets
2 Bass Trombones
2 Cimbassos
2 Euphoniums
1 Eb Tuba
1 C Tuba

*7 Early Brass:*
1 Cornetto
2 Baroque Trumpets
1 Slide Trumpet
1 Ophicleide
1 Sackbut
1 Serpent

More information here: http://www.audioimpressions.com


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Mar 7, 2011)

Audio-Demos?


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 7, 2011)

we will have some in about a month


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 8, 2011)

"Releases"?


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 8, 2011)

"Releases?"

I'm not sure what you're asking


----------



## José Herring (Mar 8, 2011)

"Releases" to me implied that the library is ready to go. So the thread title is a bit misleading, imo. Since it's an early announcement and there are no demos to evaluate the library yet it might be less misleading to say "to be released" or to mention that this thread is a "pre-release" announcement. 

Minor point I know, but I felt a little mislead into thinking that the library was ready to go with demos and such, and was a little taken aback once I actual read the thread.

Jose


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for the confusion, I will keep it in mind next time.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 8, 2011)

looks extremely comprehensive!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnG @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> looks extremely comprehensive!



Without a doubt. I'm extremely looking forward to the outcome of this. Waiting with anticipation!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 8, 2011)

helen_AudioImpressions @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> you can actually check at our full orchestra demo here:
> http://vimeo.com/16555888
> It includes the strings, the brass (beta) and the winds (beta)





Pretty impressive actually. Can't wait to hear more.



best,

Jose


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 8, 2011)

Promising indeed


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a reality check moment - it's INCREDIBLE that that can be done in real time and sound like that. Amazing.

There were bits I heard of the brass that sounded really nice, other bits I wasn't so sure about. Really looking forward to the proper demos.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 8, 2011)

helen_AudioImpressions @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> you can actually check at our full orchestra demo here:
> http://vimeo.com/16555888
> It includes the strings, the brass (beta) and the winds (beta)



WOW!


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 8, 2011)

That is pretty cool. I loved that Chris was getting that whole sound out of a single pass. Yeah it ain't a detailed VSL demo with a gazillion articulations but he was doing something besides tweaking key switches and MIDI data.... he was playing an instrument and it sounded pretty darn cool.

Well done!

Darren


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 8, 2011)

Fantastic video, Colour me interested :D

Dan


----------



## IFM (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd have to say that I was blown away by this video. I've dreamed about being able to do that in real time!


----------



## Ed (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow some parts of the demo are actually quite impressive, espeically played live... I *really *love the part at 2.32 with the woodwinds.

Hmm!

Might I humbly suggest Audio Impressions considers which demos to remove from their that sound bad?. This one for example is a keeper... I wonder why it took so long to get a demo that sounds like this but there you go


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 9, 2011)

Minimally (and I think it will be more than this with final release) - this is the best 'sketchpad' I have ever heard. Improvising themes, feels, etc. - will be a LOT more inspiring and faster. Very impressive demo. Yes there are moments of V.I in this video example - but hopefully with the final release it will be closer to final production value.

Best of luck on your final few months of programming.


(be nice to hear this same 'noodling' with ONLY brass if possible.)


----------



## salbinti (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds really good - BUT.....you are only getting the lib to sound like that demo if you can play like Mr. Stone. He is obviously an accomplished key player - if you can play like him, you can do what he does. If you cant, you are going to have to resort to doing it the old fashoined way, and tweak each part as you play each part in, or write each part on the piano roll. Meaning you are going to wind up with approximately the same results as you will now - only with different samples. Better sounding samples? Hmmmm



Now, how many composers can actually play like Mr. Stone? A few, sure. But not more than a few.


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 9, 2011)

If what you are saying is true and you would have to use a piano scroll or multiple tracks to get the job done, then he would have been forced to do the same. The whole point of playing it together is to demonstrate how easy it is to use WITHOUT the need for multiple tracks or resorting to writing the notes in by hand. True, he have playing jobs. However what is being demonstrated is that you can go from multiple articulations on a single track. How else could he have done the demo in real time, with or without decent playing ability?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 9, 2011)

I think what he's getting at is would the sound be as good if you had to do individual tracks (I'm actually hoping that the sound would be even better if not played in realtime and you actually had the ability to tweak track by track at least within an instrument group).

But, I must say that what I'm hearing so far has a pretty tremendous potential, so I'm excited to hear more.

Jose


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 9, 2011)

oh yes you definitely have the liberty to tweak track by track in a more traditionnal way. You can check at this video that shows all the possibilities 70 DVZ Strings offers: http://vimeo.com/18734253

And trust me, nobody will be disppointed by the sound of the brass, just like every 70 DVZ Strings user is blown away by its sound.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 9, 2011)

My 2. WOW! I am very impressed!


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 9, 2011)

germancomponist @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> My 2. WOW! I am very impressed!



lol thanks


----------



## salbinti (Mar 10, 2011)

helen_AudioImpressions @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> If what you are saying is true and you would have to use a piano scroll or multiple tracks to get the job done, then he would have been forced to do the same.



That is exactly the point. Most composers will be forced to do the same - to use a piano scroll or multiple tracks to get the job done. And that is because most composers can not play keyboard like Mr. Stone.




helen_AudioImpressions @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> The whole point of playing it together is to demonstrate how easy it is to use WITHOUT the need for multiple tracks or resorting to writing the notes in by hand.



Right - but that ONLY applies if you can play keyboard like that. If you cant, then it DOEWS NOT apply.

Look - I understand where you are coming from; all I am trying to do is add some counter balance to the drooling "OMG - Look how great this is!!!!!!!!!!" And it is great - IF YOU CAN PLAY KEYBOARD LIKE THAT. If you cant, then all this is, is another really good sounding brass library that requires the same amount of work as EWQLSO, VSL, LASS, etc. If you don't admit to that, then this is more than a bit misleading.


----------



## Ed (Mar 10, 2011)

I really want to hear how good it could sound if you spend time using the library "properly" what results you can get. I'm still not blown away by the strings but they are a lot nicer than I've ever heard them before. The parts I like remind me of Symphobia in that Symphobia gives you a full sound very quickly playing live. Thinking about it like that maybe it would be usefull... but then again I think I'd rather have Hollywood Woodwinds and Brass and buy another computer for that. Still, it actually sounds like a viable product now... which considering my past criticisms of it is saying something. See... I don't just criticise for the sake of it 

@salbinti: I can't imagine it would sound worse if you programmed it like a normal library. Surely it would mean you can make it more detailed, so as long as you have the prgramming and composition/orchestration chops I can only imagine it would sound better done this way?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 10, 2011)

does the brass or dvz strings work within VEP ?


----------



## Jan16 (Mar 10, 2011)

salbinti @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Sounds really good - BUT.....you are only getting the lib to sound like that demo if you can play like Mr. Stone. He is obviously an accomplished key player - if you can play like him, you can do what he does. If you cant, you are going to have to resort to doing it the old fashoined way, and tweak each part as you play each part in, or write each part on the piano roll. Meaning you are going to wind up with approximately the same results as you will now - only with different samples. Better sounding samples? Hmmmm
> 
> Now, how many composers can actually play like Mr. Stone? A few, sure. But not more than a few.


Come on, it's not exactly Lisztian virtuosity displayed in the video. Just practise, practise, practise. 8)


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 10, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> (be nice to hear this same 'noodling' with ONLY brass if possible.)



Yes we will definitely have new demos in a month tops


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 10, 2011)

gsilbers @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> does the brass or dvz strings work within VEP ?



70 DVZ Strings work with VEP if you want to hook it up to a sequencer. You don't need it if you run the library in a stand alone mode.

If you want to run the brass as a plug in on your sequencer, you don't need anything. If you want to run it on a seperate computer, you will need VEP to hook it up to your sequencer computer.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2011)

The orchestra demo sounds very good indeed. What $$$ are we looking at for something like this complete package?


----------



## helen_AudioImpressions (Mar 10, 2011)

dcoscina @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> The orchestra demo sounds very good indeed. What $$$ are we looking at for something like this complete package?



The brass and the Strings will be $1,899 (10% off). All customers who already bought the strings will get the same rebate (when the brass will be released, they will get the brass for $400 instead of $599).

I'm not sure about the price of the whole orchestra yet, it should be around $2,500.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 10, 2011)

helen_AudioImpressions @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> gsilbers @ Thu Mar 10 said:
> 
> 
> > does the brass or dvz strings work within VEP ?
> ...



sorry for my ignorance but im not getting it yet :( 

I have logic on a mac and also a slave pc. i have a VEP plugin in logic and load kontakt into the VEP mixer in the slave pc. (audio +midi over ethernet with VEP) 

as i understand DVZ loads the samples in kontakt which i can load in my slave pc and audio can go through ethernet to logic. 

but how about the DVZ interface? 

do i place it on my logic session (mac) or in the slave pc along with where the kontakt instances are (for the dvz samples)? 

thx


----------

